# New Member has Spawned



## Masterblaster (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm new here. Hope to learn a lot for the community. I want to change myself for the better.


----------



## ROID (Sep 1, 2014)

Please visit Anything Goes for orientation.

Its mandatory.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## heckvr4 (Sep 1, 2014)

Welcome brother ! 

 Btw , It takes waaay more than AAS to change yourself for the better


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 1, 2014)

Welcome.  I remember that Nintendo game.  It was a good one.  Masterblaster.


----------



## Riles (Sep 1, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome


----------

